# The Bell Tree Fair 2016 is Now Open!



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2016)

The Bell Tree Fair 2016 is now open! The Bell Tree Fair is our biggest and longest-running event, with eighteen events, contests, and gaming competitions this year! To get started, read the *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair 2016 thread*.

You'll see the new Fair category on the forum with four new boards. The *Fairgrounds* board is for general Fair discussion and information, the *Carousel of Contests* board is home of the five contests, the *Event Pavilion* board contains the nine Fair events, and the *Championship Series* board is where the four gaming events and tournaments take place. There are a lot of things to do, but the Fair lasts for three weeks, ending on August 27th.

We hope you have fun participating in the Fair this year! Good luck winning some cool prizes!


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

sCREAMS


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 6, 2016)

GOODNESS YES THE TIME HAS COME


----------



## Chrystina (Aug 6, 2016)

FIRST!

- - - Post Merge - - -

osht not even close.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2016)

The hype is real.

And so is this lag.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

OMG


----------



## tearypastel (Aug 6, 2016)

woop! the fair is up!! everybody have fun <3


----------



## Chicha (Aug 6, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

Eekkk so happy


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 6, 2016)

I FELT THE LAG, I'M HAPPY IT'S HERE!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 6, 2016)

Chrystina said:


> FIRST!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> osht not even close.



you tried


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 6, 2016)

o **** waddap


----------



## AppleTart0 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yay.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2016)

o ****


----------



## chapstick (Aug 6, 2016)

YAS


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2016)

what a time to be alive.


----------



## Chrystina (Aug 6, 2016)

oh my GOD PINK HEART GLOW WAND i am DEAD
makes up for no pinwheel holy **** yay


----------



## Crash (Aug 6, 2016)

ITS SO BEAUTIFUL EVERYTHING IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2016)

It's about time my glow wand idea gets incorporated to your events.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice I'll be checking the events!


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 6, 2016)

YAY!!!


----------



## N a t (Aug 6, 2016)

YAY THANKS GUYSSSSS, THIS IS GONNA BE SO FUN *W*


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 6, 2016)

why did the banner change to evening


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 6, 2016)

I'M CRYING, SO EXCITED
HOPEFULLY I CAN GET SOMETHING WITH THIS LAG


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 6, 2016)

The graphics are really well done! Looks like it'll be a fun fair ~


----------



## Araie (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you! Definitely pumped to get this started! 

Also, and big thanks to the staff for putting this all together! It's absolutely incredible.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

woohoo!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 6, 2016)

At last!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey wait, why did the leaf pillow go away in replace of the fossil?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 6, 2016)

black & white feather holy macoroni!


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 6, 2016)

Are people already making submissions?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2016)

OMG YAS, THE FAIR HAS FINALLY ARRIVED! Time to try and get some fair collectibles


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2016)

Checking out all the contests and events these all look so fun IM READY


----------



## ConChistes212 (Aug 7, 2016)

Omg yes I am so excited! Even tho I have no idea what we're doing but yay!


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 7, 2016)

Looking forward to all the events!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 7, 2016)

This is really cool, I can't wait to make a few entries - thanks to everyone who put time and effort into making this fair happen!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like the glow wands!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 7, 2016)

Yay! I won't participate this year but I hope everyone has a great time! You guys have done an excellent job this fair!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Like honestly the prize support is too good.  Those dark feathers are gonna be eaten up faster than restocks.


----------



## Amilee (Aug 7, 2016)

yeeeeeeeeeeeees this will be great! 
thanks for this amazing event!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 7, 2016)

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Going to participate in as many events as I can and get tickets! The prizes are great!!


----------



## seeds (Aug 7, 2016)

im so hyped ( /)w(\✿)


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow so many cool events!  I'm going to try to participate in as many as I can

Thanks for organizing this <3


----------



## V-drift (Aug 8, 2016)

So this is why everyone got excited. I'll see if there is anything I can participate in. Wouldn't be fun if there was a small amount of participants after all, right? I'll check them out.


----------



## sej (Aug 8, 2016)

Just come back from my holiday, now it's time to have some fun!


----------



## N a t (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank god I have so much time to place my entries. I am so busy this week T.T


Also, anyone else see that black feather in the shop? King Dad knows all, Good Call dood. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ssion-Thread&p=6639817&viewfull=1#post6639817


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know what to do. How do I get tickets?


----------



## Heyden (Aug 9, 2016)

CJODell62 said:


> I don't know what to do. How do I get tickets?


maybe try clicking the topics and reading what you have to do?? thats a thought


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 9, 2016)

Heyden said:


> maybe try clicking the topics and reading what you have to do?? thats a thought


Well, don't get snappy at me.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 9, 2016)

When do we start receiving our ticket?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 9, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> When do we start receiving our ticket?



It varies based off the event.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2016)

Gasp, i didn't know that the fair was open.


----------



## fliu.chan (Aug 10, 2016)

ooh, just in time.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Ahhh halfway to dat white feather... gotta go fast!


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 25, 2016)

I did not participate this year, but I did follow along via my activity feed and reading what my friends were posting.  It is obvious that a lot of planning, time and hard work went into this fair by the staff!  Kudos to the staff!


----------

